# Cubika Plus electric problems



## will_raymo2000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a just over 2 year old cubika plus that has worked well until the last month when it seems to have done something funny. Every time it is plugged in it trips out the main trip switch in my house. I have opened it up and had a little poke around and can't see anything obvious wrong.

From the main switch going my research seems to point to earth leakage somewhere but taking a multimeter to the machine there is no continuity between earth and live or neutral. I have even disconnected the element and plugged the unit in and it's doing the same thing anyway. So what is there left that could cause this, the switches? any idea which one is more likely gone? Is this likely to be an available part?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

they are known to split on the element, if you have totally isolated the element and its still tripping it may be that the issue was a leak from the area where thermostats are situated ( again a known issue )


----------



## will_raymo2000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Cheers Mark, in this photo: http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jackalman/gaggia/gaggiaBoiler.jpg I disconnected the left hand spade on the element. Which one is the thermostat out of the 3 things above the element in the above picture? Is it an easy fix?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi, I need help with Gaggia cubika same problem as will_raymo2000. My problem happens after I cleaning and descale all part dis/assembly back again follow the diagram. When complete suis on the plug and trip switch off from main. I follow this link https://coffeeforums.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-23181.html and check the thermal is ok. when checking the suis on/off, no connection and look burning. So, i think should change this (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Machine-Maker-Power-Switch-Red-Neon-suit-Gaggia-Cubika-Illuminated-16A/400747599328?epid=1269872423&hash=item5d4e6b15e0:g:rkoAAMXQIBBRCBMm) or this https://www.maplin.co.uk/p/everel-16a-rocker-switch-momentary-on-off-spst-black-n80jz

Also the second button no power. they come with 6 pin.

Please advise.

TIA

Wan


----------

